# Kaufberatung Lowrance hds 5 oder Elite 7



## Astarod (27. April 2013)

Moin,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Kombigerät.
Hat einer Erfahrungen mit den Geräten?
Für welches würdet ihr euch entscheiden?

Gruß
Asta


----------



## sipo (27. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Lowrance hds 5 oder Elite 7*

ich habe ein hds 5 bin sehr zufrieden damit über das elite 7 kann icht nicht viel sagen ist ja auch noch nicht so lange auf dem markt


----------



## Astarod (27. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Lowrance hds 5 oder Elite 7*

Da ich nur ein uralt Echo habe,weiß ich nicht wie das bei den neuen läuft.Also wenn ich irgendwo treibe,zeigt mir mein Echo Fisch an.
Wenn ich aber langsam fahre,gibts plötzlich ne Menge Fisch auf dem Echo.Ich denke das sind Luftblasen vom Aussenborder.Meine Frage,zeigt so ein neues Gerät bei langsamer Fahrt genaue Werte an,oder wird das eher ungenau?

Gruß 
Asta


----------



## as12 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Lowrance hds 5 oder Elite 7*

hi

ich denke mit dem elite 7 wärst du nicht schlecht beraten, es sei denn, du brauchst unbedingt structure scan, mit deinen verwirbelungen (auf dem Bildschirm) das liegt an deiner gebermontage vielleicht zu nah am motor? 

mfg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Lowrance hds 5 oder Elite 7*

habe das hds5 seit 3 jahren und bin vollstens zufrieden damit der bildschirm könnte größer sein aber es bringt mich wohin ich will und selbst im dunkeln mit radar ist es top


----------



## Astarod (29. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Lowrance hds 5 oder Elite 7*

Ich habe mir das Elite 7 bestellt,hatte den Geber eher zu weit weg vom Motor.
Es saß an der Aussenkante des Hecks.Jetzt werde ich den neuen Geber genau zwischen Aussenkante und Motor schrauben.


----------



## Windelwilli (29. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Lowrance hds 5 oder Elite 7*



Astarod schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Elite 7 bestellt,hatte den Geber eher zu weit weg vom Motor.
> Es saß an der Aussenkante des Hecks.Jetzt werde ich den neuen Geber genau zwischen Aussenkante und Motor schrauben.



Berichte dann bitte mal, wenn Du das Elite 7 getestet hast.

Das steht auch ziemlich weit oben auf meiner "haben muss, wenn Kohle übrig" Liste. #6


----------



## Astarod (29. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Lowrance hds 5 oder Elite 7*

Na klar mach ich#h


----------



## Nordlicht22 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Lowrance hds 5 oder Elite 7*

Ich bin selber auch am überlegen mir das Elite 7 zu holen.

Komme mit der Bedienung sehr gut zurecht und der Bildschirm in der Größe hat schon was.

Hatte mal das Humminbird 718,also von der Größe her wie das HDS 5 und für das Boot is das doch etwas zu klein in meinen Augen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Carpspezi (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Lowrance hds 5 oder Elite 7*

Hallo,

gibt es schon neue Erfahrungsberichte vom Elite 7?

Wollte mir auch ein neues Echolot zulegen, stehe aber noch bei der Entscheidung Elite 7 oder HDS 5 gen. 2.

Lg,

Niklas


----------

